# The OFFICIAL I'm going to kill myself if...



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

...Matt Bonner gets more than a Sean Marks role next year thread.


Why Pop? WHY?!


----------



## Reign (Feb 8, 2006)

Bonner is a decent benchman for the Spurs.. Comes off and plays hard.
I got respect for Bonner, Always gives his 100% and in alot of games played some great mins.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

I actually don't have a problem with Bonner either... as a spot player. He can be the 4th big on a championship team, but not the third.


----------

